# 1957 Goldtop Les Paul............



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

..sort of ;^)

He All....thought I would share the joy here. 
Look what came in the mail yesterday. Did a deal with a very nice fellow on the Les Paul forum to snag this LP. I have to tell you...I have always wanted a heavily played 1957 goldtop Les Paul...much more than a ‘burst. Actually had one...for a short period of time ....but it is now with a very deserved owner.
This beauty started life as a 2005 Gibson Historic R7 Goldtop. 
After 13 months (!!!!!) with Dave Johnson and Historic Makeovers it is the aged golden goddess you see before you.

Dave gave it the Historic Makeovers A package.
Here is what has been done.....
complete refinish from headstock to stapbutton
correct 50’s analine dyes and pore filler and nitro-cellulous lacquer
nitro finish with no plasticizers
correct silkscreen logo
fingerboard replaced with a gorgous dark Brazilian board
50’s style truss rod with no condom
neck re-carved to actual vintage specs
vintage Cellulouse nitrate inlays added
vintage Royalite binding replacing modern Gibson binding
maple top re-carved to give it a real 57 dish
as you can see....this guitar has been faded, darkened and AGED.....but apparently it is much more cracked and aged looking than when it was completed 2 years ago. Dave uses real cold checking (not the razor blade treatment that Murphy uses)
bone nut
hot hide glue re-assembly


As for parts and electronics...
pickups are aged Sheptone Blue Sky’s
pickup covers are Dead Mint Club II aged covers
Vintage Clone/Montreux pickup rings 
Vintage Clone/Montreux pick guard 
Vintage Clone/Montreux ABR-1 
Vintage Clone/Montreux top hat knobs 
Vintage Clone/Montreux poker chip/knurled nut 
Vintage Clone/Montreux jack plate
Kluson SLSR tuners with Uncle Lou's tips
RS Guitarworks Vintage/Modern Wiring Kit w/bumblebees 
RetroSpec ABR-1 thumbwheels and posts 
RetroSpec Offset Tailpiece Studs 
The switchtip was given to the original owner by his uncle. It is a vintage tip! 

Okay so it’s got the style....but can it put out. I was a little worried about this. Imagine if this guitar was just...meh! 
Hey it happens right !!! I would say (IMHO) that Gibson was putting out reasonable Historics with some exceptional and some not so much.....even a few dogs prior to 2009. Now you can almost count on any historic LP being pretty much an off-the wall killer guitar. So this being a 2005 had me a little worried.
After two days of putting the “golden one” through it’s paces with a BF Princeton Reverb, black face Champ, Pro Jr, Two Rock Emerald 50 and the PRS EJ amp I can safely say.......KILLER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The neck position is sooooooo dry and woody. Just chewy in it’s nature. You want smokey jazz, you got it, you want simmering blues you got it. All the way up the dial this pickup never disappoints. It is articulate and clear turned down but at the same time round and warm. Dig in a bit and it gives you a little more top end. Once you are up all the way the guitar remains clear, never woofy...maybe even cleans up a bit more than when turned down. 
The middle is again dry and woody. Now you might be thinking by the looks of this guitar that a little “Dickie” would be in order here but, I have to say that it does not have the brightness of the Betts live at the Fillmore tone. More subdued and warmer. Of course that could be my amp settings.
The bridge is a bit of OMG !!!! VERY strong bridge pickup that is thick !!! But don’t get out the ohm meter yet.......this also has a very odd combination of fat mid range and complete articulation. It does not drive the amp hard but sounds like it is. Weird I know but it really does sound much bigger than most bridge hums I like. However there is less breakup. You know how some good Les Paul’s can sound like good Telecaster’s??? This does not. But it does remind me of just about every British blues/rock god from about 1966-1970. No Bloomfield here but lots of EC, Page, Kossoff, Barre etc. 
Looks like Dickie....but sounds like Duane
The pots have a great even taper to them makes small adjustments in tone and volume subtle but effective and useable all the way up and down the dial.

It is just a pleasure to play. The neck is soooooo comfortable and inviting. Feels very much like my old 53’ goldtop. 
Not a light weight by any means. I have nor weighed it but I wouldn’t be surprised at 9lbs or slightly more. 
At any rate this guitar will be getting a good spanking this coming week and weekend as I have 3 gigs and 2 rehearsals. All gold, all the time !!!!!

Thanks for reading
Cheers
pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

okay cats......went to post the pictures and it seems like there is a new window that pops up when you press the add attachment icon.
I have pasted in the http from my photobucket account and it keeps telling mr it's an invalid url
WTF kkjq


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Pete, Pete! Just post the URL in your post, for now...that way those of us who are already drooling based on the description can see. 

With the work that was done to it, I'm not sure it being a 2005 should have worried you...it's completely different from when it rolled out of Gibson's factory. That is an extensive makeover.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

(Nothing to see here, double post...that's a first.)


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Success !!! figured it out. Have to un-click the " Retrieve remote file and reference locally" window.

Pix added !!!!


----------



## mikereflector (Jan 17, 2009)

DJ did a super job on this one.


Nobody shoots Gold like he does...


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good lord Pete, it's amazing looking! I may have the perfect partner for it in a few days.:food-smiley-004: They really did a great job on that top carve. Enjoy!!! How about a picture of the back of the neck?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As always, an amazing guitar and some amazing photo's :bow:. Glad you figured out the new editor we have as well. A little different than the old one but better and more features.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

wow. that might be the BEST relic job I have ever seen! Congrats, Pete!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Absolutely amazing. I'll say the same for the photography, really great pics.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looks great! Is this going to the rock doc's any time soon?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I must agree with hollowbody, that looks amazing! I generally hate relics, but this one is superb.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The 'worn thru' areas are too clean! Time to get out a dirty-ish rag (garden dirt + dirty oil or something like that - I'm sure I've read a formula somewhere that won't leave it slimy or smelly) and give it a wipe down.

Real nice fiddle, as always excellent pictures, and a wonderful description. Congratulations!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome looking Les Paul!largetongueCongrats and enjoy! I have seen some of "Historic Makeovers" on TGP and they are they most real looking relics I have ever seen. Also your photography skills are topnotch! Might I ask what camera you are using?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Good call, I was thinking of asking the same question. I'm betting Nikon but if he tells us it's his camera phone I'll shoot myself, well maybe after shooting him 


mario said:


> Awesome looking Les Paul!largetongueCongrats and enjoy! I have seen some of "Historic Makeovers" on TGP and they are they most real looking relics I have ever seen. Also your photography skills are topnotch! Might I ask what camera you are using?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

mario said:


> Awesome looking Les Paul!largetongueCongrats and enjoy! I have seen some of "Historic Makeovers" on TGP and they are they most real looking relics I have ever seen. Also your photography skills are topnotch! Might I ask what camera you are using?





davetcan said:


> Good call, I was thinking of asking the same question. I'm betting Nikon but if he tells us it's his camera phone I'll shoot myself, well maybe after shooting him


Thanks guys
Well not quite an iPhone but it is just a point and shoot.....albeit a reasonably good one. It's a Canon G11. I use it on manual virtually all the time. At least it is very easy to set your F stop, ISO, and shutter speed. 
I gave my SLR to my daughter over a year ago now as she is taking photography at Ryerson.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, just WoW!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me how excited you guys get when looking at or buying something old. Let me know if you need any furniture, men's suits or a lazy hound dog.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

absolutely beautiful, nice score man.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Good call, I was thinking of asking the same question. I'm betting Nikon but if he tells us it's his camera phone I'll shoot myself, well maybe after shooting him


hahahaha.

But good work, Pete! I'll have to check that camera out. I was using my Nikon D40 the other day and constantly wishing for a really kick-ass point and shoot just for the size.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous. DJ just nails these makeovers. Congrats.

Swervin


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goldtops are my fav LP's and that one is phenomenal!!
B


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Pete, you gotta stop this! I really feel like I want to,.... KILL,... to get this guitar.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome - guitar and pictures!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay guys, I saw and heard this one in the flesh this morning. Pete's photography skills are excellent, but can't do justice to this one. Then he plugged it in...the notes just keep on going...
Raging LP GAS...


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

My 2nd post here.
Pete, i want this one too!


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Sexy biach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow. I mean, wow. I would love to do this to a 68 historic RI.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Really impressive... I know what you mean about Gold Tops... my wife hates 'em but I find there is something special about them that I can't quite describe... especially a well-worn one like yours. 

Thanks for providing a super detailed list of what you customized... It really provides some awesome insight as to what you went through and give some good ideas for the rest of us. Thanks and great pics!!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*Tone Report !!!!*

Tone report !!!!

Hey all....well the honeymoon is still definitely on but I thought I'd give you all a little live tone report.
I've played three gigs and two rehearsals with this guitar now. Two different amps...a Z-Wreck with a 62' blonde Fender Tremolux 2x10 cab loaded with Celestion golds at the first gig and a Fender Pro Jr at the other two.
To not get too gushing here is hard. I've always wanted a LP with the richness and versatility that this guitar provides. Every position on the dials and switch is clear open and gorgeous.
I can turn the guitar down and get open, bright funky rhythms that sound so harmonically rich and chewy, then turn up and the guitar fills up with mid range but remains clear and open. Never really heard this in an LP before except for a very special (real) 60' Burst I played some time ago. 
My pal Hugh came over and after he had played it for a while he said he had "never played a LP like that before".
So was this an exceptional LP BEFORE Dave Johnson had at it? I'll never know. But it sure is exceptional now. I guess there really is something to glues and finishes affecting a guitar's tone. I was attracted by her looks but I had no idea she would so deep in tone.
I'm officially a Les Paul guy now.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

faracaster said:


> I'm officially a Les Paul guy now.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


It's about time!


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Doc, that goldtop would make ANYONE a believer!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Lance Romance said:


> Doc, that goldtop would make ANYONE a believer!


Well it's going to get a different kind of test tonight. Low volume gig with Dale. Piano and guitar. Clean through a BF Princeton reverb. Little different than I'm used to playing it with. HA !!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Pete, you really need to record some sound bites. I'm going nuts looking at this and hearing about its sound


----------

